# Default rating from 5 to 4?



## marlon (Mar 10, 2015)

So far, my uber rating stays at 4.81 (total 400 trips), and my lyft ratings is 4.77 (total 87 trips). By default I have been always given passengers 5 stars (a few exceptions below 5). I have been struggling to maintain these ratings, and I am afraid it's likely to decrease further.

As a retaliation, I want to give 4 stars to all passengers and only give 5 on some exceptions, and start to remind each passenger of their own rating on each trip, so that they may give better ratings to drivers more generously as time goes on. But in order for this strategy to be effective, it has to be a collective action for many drivers.

How do you uber and/or lyft brother drivers think?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

See Pubers thread on which we all discussed this at length. Rate the fare, not the rider. But yes, duh, rate people accurately, they don't seem to have your reservations about evaluating someone else, I very rarely give out five stars anymore.


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

marlon said:


> So far, my uber rating stays at 4.81 (total 400 trips), and my lyft ratings is 4.77 (total 87 trips). By default I have been always given passengers 5 stars (a few exceptions below 5). I have been struggling to maintain these ratings, and I am afraid it's likely to decrease further.
> 
> As a retaliation, I want to give 4 stars to all passengers and only give 5 on some exceptions, and start to remind each passenger of their own rating on each trip, so that they may give better ratings to drivers more generously as time goes on. But in order for this strategy to be effective, it has to be a collective action for many drivers.
> 
> How do you uber and/or lyft brother drivers think?


Pax give me a tip 5 star all other pax cheap pax 4 star or less


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

Ya I have changed to a default 4 stars to everyone, short rides 3 stars. Only 5 if they tip, or are long rides. 

ultimately rating means nothing to rider. uber will allow them to use the platform even if they are rated 0.50 lol.

But if we all started rating like this, it may raise an eyebrow with those who analyze data, of which im sure Uber relies on to determine trends. It may make questions arise in thier heads as to why this is the trend.


----------



## marlon (Mar 10, 2015)

Personally, if the rider's rating is below 4.7 and the ride is at night, I hesitate to accept the ride; if below 4.5, definitely no!


----------



## marlon (Mar 10, 2015)

My Lyft rating was ****ed up yesterday by a woman, down from 4.8X to 4.77. She wanted to go from SF Pier 28 to Pier 39. That's barely a trip deserving a carpool. However, she used Lyft Line to make the request. The worst thing was that, when I arrived at Pier 28, she wasn't there. I waited for a few minutes, then I had to cancel the trip. As soon as I left, I received her request again, and I accepted it, which turned out to be my biggest mistake. I had to make a U-turn and go there again. This time I got her. In the trip, I tried to chat with her, asking why I didn't see her the first time, and she said she was there all the time. I could sense that she was angry because of my cancellation. I was trying to allude to her that she must be standing somewhere else, and it's her own fault the first time. She started to complain that it might be a software bug. In order to make the conversation more constructive and promote mutual understanding, I said yes, both Uber and Lyft's software are still buggy. I feel that my effort to make her not give me a low rating pays off, and at the end I gave her 5 star. However, today my summary shows that my rating dropped from 4.8X to 4.77. The low rating must be given by this *****, because of my cancellation, and the second time she didn't have the chance to get a carpool ride. Even without the carpool, the total cost is only 12 dollars. 

I have been always considerate, and hope that passengers will treat drivers the same way.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Uber/Lyft's rating system is made totally against the drivers. Unless you get 5* per each ride, you are not considered as a good driver.
If you just google the word Uber you will find out that Uber as a company is not rated 5* witch In some cases the Uber drivers rating is higher than Uber itself.
In my opinion Uber/Lyft created an unclear rating system in order to deactivate any driver due to the uneducated riders rating given to the drivers.
It is ridiculous to deactivate a driver who had driven and had completed 3000 trips and reached a rating 4.6.
In my opinion this driver should be awarded instead because just dealing with 3000 persons in witch each one has a different personality and mood is not that easy.
Riders need to be educated of the way they have to rate the driver.
Some riders 1* starred the drivers just because of the surge price, traffic or their bad mood at the time but not for just driving them safely and respectfully from point A to B.
Trying to win the rating system is like gambling against a poker machine witch you end up loosing no matter what.
Respectfully.


----------

